# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Dự án mini CNC từ rác- Mong các cao thủ ủng hộ

## katerman

Mình gom rác gần đủ làm 1 con mini CNC, đang thắc mắc H frame yêu cầu những gì, mong các bác góp ý để em mau hoàn thành, có 1 con cnc chọt chẹt cho vui

đang up hình  :Big Grin: 

Best Regards

----------

itanium7000

----------


## blueocean

Trước tiên cần thiết kế cái khung cho vững. Bác up hình thiết kế để ae có cái mà ý kiến.

----------

katerman

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mục đich máy làm gì, chính xác cấp độ nào, thường hay nghe nói 0.02 ( cái này trong thước kẹp có ghi )vật liệu làm máy nhôm hay sắt hay ximăng he he, nhiều thứ lắm

----------


## katerman

Đầu tiên mình xin bày ra rác mà mình có:
Nguồn: Allen Bradley 24V 20A
BOB của Robot3T
Biến tần Yaskawa 1.5kw kèm noise filter
1 Noise filter 20A cho BOB
Driver  IM483 
Vài cái relay 24V
sensor tiệm cận 
Spinlder 1.5k 
3 step size 57 3A

Bộ máy tính Dell+ màn hình cảm ứng, Bàn phím Công nghiệp Cherry

Phần cơ mình có những rác sau: 
Đểu nhất là cặp vai có sẵn, cao 200mm, dày 19mm
Ray vuông 23, 1 cặp bi tròn, 2 cặp bi đũa, loại này dài( dùng 1 thanh ray 1 con trượt được không các bác?)
Trục Z:vitme bi: phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 250.
Trục XY, đang chờ Hà Nội ship về, phi 16 bước 5, hành trình khoảng 500mm
Còn thanh ray, khớp nối đang từ Mẽo ship về,
À, mình có sẵn 4 tấm nhôm( như trong hình) kích thước: 475x135x13 và 1 số tấm dày 20mm 30mm,
@ Xin hỏi các cao thủ với những thứ rác trên, mình làm con H frame được không, phay nhôm được không.
Xin chỉ bảo tận tình, vì tranh thủ thằng bạn chưa đi về quê đem qua chạy CNC cái khung

Xin cảm ơn
Best Regard
Nguyen Van Chuong
090911827 tám

----------

itanium7000

----------


## ngocanhld2802

yêu Cái màn hình quá cơ. Bác đổi cho em nhé..  heeee

----------

katerman

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cu này lụm rác cao cấp ko hè, nhìn lác con mắt nhẩy, để xem nào?
theo kinh nghiệm theo dỏi diển đàn từ đầu đến cuối, nếu bắt 1 lock thì lock phải tối thiểu 200, cái này bó tay, lock chỉ có 100 e rằng runout lớn 0,05 hoặc hơn, H frame có nhiều cao thủ chơi rồi, mời các bác tư vấn cho cụ này ,

----------

katerman

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy cây thước và đồng hồ là thấy dân chơi rồi à , chưa đủ đồ , cần eke cho 2 vai không ghé em tặng cho mấy cái bé bé xinh xinh bằng sắt mà gá vào cho cứng, ông này chơi ray con lăn luôn mới ghê , bảo đảm ở Sài Gòn.

----------

katerman, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác Nam cho biết về cái vụ Ray con lăn đi bác,

----------


## katerman

Đây mình ướm thử trục Z, bề ngang 200mm, bề dọc 350mm  :Frown: , hành trình bị bóp lại rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

thay vì em nó dùng bi làm đệm để trượt , thì nó dùng con lăn để trượt vậy thôi à ( rãnh trượt thẳng băng ), nhưng độ cứng vững tăng vọt liền. Em nhìn cặp ray thấy quen , chắc mua ở đầu đường Vĩnh Viễn.

----------


## katerman

> thay vì em nó dùng bi làm đệm để trượt , thì nó dùng con lăn để trượt vậy thôi à ( rãnh trượt thẳng băng ), nhưng độ cứng vững tăng vọt liền. Em nhìn cặp ray thấy quen , chắc mua ở đầu đường Vĩnh Viễn.


 dạ không, toàn Rác thôi, mình chỉ mua vitme và bob, driver thôi,

----------


## Khoa C3

Thích cặp ray con lăn bản 25 longblock, star germany thì phải  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Rác ???? bới ở đâu vậy chú , chỉ em bới đi , em không sợ thúi đâu hehehe, anh em trên đây thoải mái , quăng bom chả sao miễn có chú thích là đang quăng là được  :Big Grin: . Đừng e ngại khách sáo mà.

dạng Hframe thì spindle gá sát Z , đâu cần phải thiết kế chiều ngang to nếu chỉ xài có 1 em , cố gắng sắp xếp sao cho ốm nhất có thể thì khung máy sẽ gọn hơn và tận dụng chiều ngang X được nhiều hơn.

Bác thử chấp nhận xếp lệch visme lên cao để 2 ray ôm sát thử xem , chấp nhận z dài ra xíu nhưng gọn chiều ngang.

----------

katerman

----------


## solero

> bác Nam cho biết về cái vụ Ray con lăn đi bác,


Đây bác. Tải siêu khủng.

----------

Nam CNC, taih2, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm

----------


## katerman

Theo điều tra của FBI: cùng kích thước ray 23, trượt bi tròn có: dyn. load capacity là 4473 lbs, còn trượt bi đũa là 7216 lbs.

theo www.mcmaster.com

----------

Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79

----------


## katerman

mấy cặp này của THK luôn, bản 23

----------


## Khoa C3

So sánh với SHS25 của THk cùng longblock thì tải không khác biệt lắm nhưng moment lật các chiều lớn hơn cỡ 1.5 lần.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

mai vào cha quẹo quận 8 hốt để dành mới được heheh, mà thôi nói chơi , đừng ham dành giựt theo em biết hắn đang ế ray , để vài hôm rớt giá cho xem.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hơi lạc đề một tý, chứ bác Nam CNC đi nhiều biết nhiều hôm nao kiếm cho em cái màn hình giống của chủ thớt nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Hơi lạc đề một tý, chứ bác Nam CNC đi nhiều biết nhiều hôm nao kiếm cho em cái màn hình giống của chủ thớt nhé.


cái này kiếm cái miếng dán cảm ứng cũng được mà anh, em đang chuẩn bị DIY cái màn hình của em,

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## katerman

tháng 11 mình update cái khung, up lên nhờ các cao thủ góp ý. giờ nhiều việc quá.

----------


## katerman

Tình hình hơi căng các bác ạ, em không biết kiếm ray trượt cho mấy con trượt srg25 ở đâu nữa, có ai biết ở đâu bán chỉ em với.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chơi hàng hiếm quá nên kho kiếm lắm, nếu làm chơi và kĩ niệm thì cố tìm sẽ gặp thôi,

----------


## anhxco

hic, nhìn rác của bác, nhìn lại cái của e ... chắc rác của rác  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

em mới na thêm rác về, 2 cây nhôm định hình làm cái khung 40x120 dài 2m1
 Phấn đấu chiều nay làm xong trục Z

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mua hay nhặt vậy, nếu nhặt chỉ chổ nhặt với, toàn rác khũng ko hè,

----------


## katerman

em đang bí cái khung, không biết nên chọn router hay H frame đây, nhờ các bác tư vấn gấp. cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

dự án đi vào bế tắc rồi à, sao chậm tiến độ qué vậy, H hay R hay C đều có công năng riêng hết cụ à, tùy cụ làm mục đích chính là gì thoai, lang mang thế ngày nào xong cái máy đây,

----------

katerman

----------


## diy1102

E một phiếu máy H với nhôm kỹ thuật.

----------

katerman

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, ở Hà Nội em không tìm được chỗ nào bán nhôm như này. Có bác nào biết không ạ? chỉ em với!

----------


## lkcnc

> Hi, ở Hà Nội em không tìm được chỗ nào bán nhôm như này. Có bác nào biết không ạ? chỉ em với!


Bác qua nhà em nhé, giờ nhà em có khoảng 500kg với đủ các loại nhôm kĩ thuật theo yêu cầu

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy thì còn gì bằng, bác có nhôm dầy bao nhiêu mm? kích thước 30x90, 40x120 có không bác ơi?

----------


## lkcnc

> Vậy thì còn gì bằng, bác có nhôm dầy bao nhiêu mm? kích thước 30x90, 40x120 có không bác ơi?


Dầy 2mm kích thước 20x40, 20 x60, 30 x60 , 30 x90, 40x 80 ,40x 40 nhà em chỉ có các loại kích thước đó, đều là nhôm đẹp hàng nhật, dài 3m một cây, bác cần 6m em cũng lấy dc cho bác

----------


## lkcnc

Hàng của Bác đây

----------


## katerman

Tình hình là hết rác, tới phần nhỏ máu, làm kiểu nông dân- không biết thiết kế, nên em bắt chước làm từng modun rồi ghép lại, mới mua nhôm cho trục Z đây ạ. Do nhờ làm dùm bị động quá..

----------


## itanium7000

Em xin phép ngoài lề một tí. Trong quá trình tìm kiếm cặp rail Z cho con C-frame siêu siêu nhỏ của em thì em được bác *katerman* tặng cho 1 cặp rail THK SRG25 trên. Cầm nó trên tay thấy khủng, thật là em không biết cảm ơn bác *katerman* thế nào. Mấy lần hỏi chuyện tiền không thấy bác nói gì nên em thôi, tự dưng thấy đồng tiền trong trường hợp này tầm thường quá. Lại còn phải ship từ SG ra HN cho em nữa. Vậy em sẽ theo dõi topic này của bác và thấy hỗ trợ được gì em sẽ giúp hết sức.

Về cặp rail: quá tuyệt vời đối với cái C-frame super micro của em. Công nhận SRG trượt không gây ra một tiếng động nào, còn về độ cứng vững thì hình như là dòng siêu cứng vững nhất trong rail bi của THK thì phải: *SRG* Ultra-super-high Rigidity

----------

thucongmynghe79, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

kích thước lớn thế này thì router  đi bác , thì hành trình nó to hơn

----------


## katerman

Update, Dự án chậm tiến độ do em bận đi kiếm vợ, :Smile: 
 Cảm ơn bác CKD đã nhượng lại cho em cặp VIP rail.  :Big Grin: 
Em ráng chốt phần cơ khí trong tuần tới. Diễn biến sự việc ra sao, hồi sau sẽ rõ  :Cool: --

----------

CKD, itanium7000

----------


## Tuấn

> Em xin phép ngoài lề một tí. Trong quá trình tìm kiếm cặp rail Z cho con C-frame siêu siêu nhỏ của em thì em được bác *katerman* tặng cho 1 cặp rail THK SRG25 trên. Cầm nó trên tay thấy khủng, thật là em không biết cảm ơn bác *katerman* thế nào. Mấy lần hỏi chuyện tiền không thấy bác nói gì nên em thôi, tự dưng thấy đồng tiền trong trường hợp này tầm thường quá. Lại còn phải ship từ SG ra HN cho em nữa. Vậy em sẽ theo dõi topic này của bác và thấy hỗ trợ được gì em sẽ giúp hết sức.
> 
> Về cặp rail: quá tuyệt vời đối với cái C-frame super micro của em. Công nhận SRG trượt không gây ra một tiếng động nào, còn về độ cứng vững thì hình như là dòng siêu cứng vững nhất trong rail bi của THK thì phải: *SRG* Ultra-super-high Rigidity


Không cần phải cảm ơn đâu bác ạ, cứ để đấy... nợ tí cho nó ... vui  :Smile:  Sòng phẳng quá... chả vui mấy, bác nhỉ  :Smile:  Em chôm chỉa đủ thứ kinh nghiệm của các cụ trên này, bẩu ngại không thì .... cũng ngại ngại, dưng mà.... kệ. Bác nào chia sẻ cái gì mà em chôm được là em ... chôm luôn he he  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## katerman

Hôm nay em lên được cái khung hình, đúng là amatuer+ rác thì chỉ thấy toàn phát sinh thôi các bác ơi.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Ray ngon, nhưng có vẻ khung hơi yếu.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

Bác diy1102 chỉ rõ giúp em được không ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi



----------

diy1102, katerman

----------


## katerman

Em đang tập trung trục X, còn cái trục Y em mới đặt lên đó thôi, em sẽ dời ra và thêm 1 cây nhôm ngang ở giữa gia cố nữa ạ. Hôm nay em cố gắng làm cho xong trục Z,X.

----------


## diy1102

> Bác diy1102 chỉ rõ giúp em được không ạ.


2 cái vai k biết nó dầy bao nhiêu ạ? Hình mhư k pải 2 cái bác đã nói ở trang nhất, nên em trông mó hơi mỏng manh. Cái nhôm đỡ ray trục x, 2 thanh bé quá nên có tấp ốp sau để kết nối 2 thanh đó lại. Ray y thì như bác thuhanoi nói, nhưng chác bác gá tạm vào chứ chưa pải bắt ray với khoảng cách đó.
Ps: bác làm máy H hay rao tơ.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> 2 cái vai k biết nó dầy bao nhiêu ạ? Hình mhư k pải 2 cái bác đã nói ở trang nhất, nên em trông mó hơi mỏng manh. Cái nhôm đỡ ray trục x, 2 thanh bé quá nên có tấp ốp sau để kết nối 2 thanh đó lại. Ray y thì như bác thuhanoi nói, nhưng chác bác gá tạm vào chứ chưa pải bắt ray với khoảng cách đó.
> Ps: bác làm máy H hay rao tơ.


2 vai dày 12mm, em sẽ gia cố thêm phía sau trục X ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> 2 vai dày 12mm, em sẽ gia cố thêm phía sau trục X ạ.


12mm thì nên gia cố thêm ạ.

----------


## katerman

> 12mm thì nên gia cố thêm ạ.


Vâng em sẽ cặp 1 thanh nhôm định hình vào phía trong và bắt ốc dọc thân.

----------


## katerman

Sáng nay làm được cái bậc chắn bụi cho X và Z.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## anhxco

Nhôm định hình này thực tế nó không phẳng lắm đâu ạ, em nghĩ có điều kiện bác phay luôn cái mặt bắt ray.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> Nhôm định hình này thực tế nó không phẳng lắm đâu ạ, em nghĩ có điều kiện bác phay luôn cái mặt bắt ray.


Vâng ạ, để em dùng đồ hồ so kiểm tra, nếu không ok, em sẽ phay 1 lớp mỏng, nếu không ok nữa em quất thanh sắt mài luôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vâng ạ, để em dùng đồ hồ so kiểm tra, nếu không ok, em sẽ phay 1 lớp mỏng, nếu không ok nữa em quất thanh sắt mài luôn.


Nhôm định hình mà bác phay là phí đi, bác đệm 1 lớp thép dày 5-10 ly bắt chặt vào rồi phay lớp thép này ngon hơn

----------

katerman

----------


## anhxco

> Nhôm định hình mà bác phay là phí đi, bác đệm 1 lớp thép dày 5-10 ly bắt chặt vào rồi phay lớp thép này ngon hơn


Phay lớp mỏng thôi chú ạ, chú mần thêm công đoạn lại phức tạp, hồi thấy bác nào trên cnczone cũng mần thế.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

Vậy em sẽ phay 1 lớp  mỏng vừa bằng bề rộng thanh ray, mặt kia phay mỏng cả mặt luôn. em nghĩ chắc ok ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Không phải đâu, nhôm định hình được anod bề mặt lớp mỏng, phay đi nó yếu hẳn

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ kiếm tấm ván ép khoảng 2-3cm , đặt cái khung lên rồi bắt chặt vào cũng cứng vững hơn được nhiều ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

khổ máy bi nhiêu mà nhìn có vẽ to thế

----------


## katerman

> khổ máy bi nhiêu mà nhìn có vẽ to thế


Hành trình vitme 700, khổ 920x 960 đó anh

----------


## katerman

Hôm qua phải chở đống rácn này về nhà- mặc dù chưa xong, do thằng bạn đi công tác lâu- thôi còn lặt vặt em mang vào cty gia công ké, lên được cái khung,
chưa qua giai đoạn cân chỉnh nhưng em thấy máy cũng khá cứng vững, trượt nhẹ và mượt- Trục Y và tấm che bụi em đang thi công ạ .  :Smile: 




Tình hình em còn thiếu 1 gối BF 12, bác nào dư nhượng cho em với hoặc chỉ chổ giúp em. :Smile: 

Best regards.
Nguyen Van Chuong

----------

diy1102, ngocpham

----------


## diy1102

Trục z thiết kế kiểu này chắc k sử dụng hết hành trình. 2 thanh sườn y nhôm thông số thế nào ạ? Em thấy 2 vai x vẫn k ổn ạ.

----------

katerman, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## katerman

> Trục z thiết kế kiểu này chắc k sử dụng hết hành trình. 2 thanh sườn y nhôm thông số thế nào ạ? Em thấy 2 vai x vẫn k ổn ạ.


Em tận dụng rác mà, trục Z này thừa 7-8cm thì phải, 2 vai X đứng dày 12mm, em sẽ còn gia cố thêm, nếu không cứng vững nữa em quất lên 2 thanh dày 20mm luôn ạ.

Trục Y em còn thêm 2 đà ngang lót dưới nữa.

----------


## ngocpham

Trục Z nhôm dày bao nhiêu mm vậy bác? Em cần tham khảo để đem đi gia công.

Thanks,

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## katerman

> Trục Z nhôm dày bao nhiêu mm vậy bác? Em cần tham khảo để đem đi gia công.
> 
> Thanks,


Trục Z của em đa số là nhôm dày 10mm, em không biết ok chưa em thấy cỡ đó được là em quất  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

Em đã gia cố thêm vai trục Y



Chế thêm đồ gá cho đồng hồ so  :Smile: 



Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi: đối với H frame, vị trí vai trục Y đặt tại 2 thanh dọc thì tính toán như thế nào ạ. em thấy có máy đặt sát cuối 2 thanh dọc, có máy lại đặt ở giữa.

Best regard.

----------


## diy1102

> Em đã gia cố thêm vai trục Y
> 
> 
> 
> Chế thêm đồ gá cho đồng hồ so 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi: đối với H frame, vị trí vai trục Y đặt tại 2 thanh dọc thì tính toán như thế nào ạ. em thấy có máy đặt sát cuối 2 thanh dọc, có máy lại đặt ở giữa.
> ...


Tính toán thế nào sao cho tâm spin (mũi cắt) vào giữa 2 thanh dọc trục y/bàn máy ạ.
Ps: mà là 2 vai trục x chưa sao lại trục y ạ.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

Em đang bí về trục Y, Nhờ các bác tư vấn chọn tấm đế sao cho hành trình lớn nhất, cặp ray dài 946mm. 
Em định làm 1 tấm nhôm liên kết con trượt và đai ốc vit me, rồi bắt lên trên tấm nhôm đó là nhôm định hình-
Em chưa biết tính toán kích thướt tấm nhôm, khoảng cách 2 con trượt - nhôm định hình loại cho bàn máy HCM thì mua ở đâu-
Em xin cảm ơn các bác trước ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Nhôm định hình thì bác ra bãi Dương Bá Trạc có nhiều.

Sao bác ko chơi sắt luôn cho nó lành?

----------

katerman

----------


## diy1102

Máy H mà để thanh trượt ở dưới thì khoảng cách con trượt theo em bác để 400, còn để con trượt ở dưới thì 250 là ok ạ. Khoảng cách thì bác để cách khoảng 2/3 chiều rộng hành trình X ạ.
Ps: ý kiến cá nhân của riêng em thôi ạ, có gì k pải gạch đá vừa vừa các bác nha.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

Tình hình là em đã ráp gần xong, đã test 3 trục chaỵ ok- chưa cân chỉnh chính xác các trục.
em loay hoay cái vụ đấu dây EStop, công tắc giới hạn hành trình của mạch BOB Robot3T, xin các bác xem giúp em đấu như thế đúng chưa và trên mach3 cài đặt như thế nào ạ
EStop(NC) em đấu vào chân input15, công tắc hành trình 6 cái đấu song song vào chân input 13, trên mach 3 em loay hoay hoài chưa được.

----------


## diy1102

Các chân + của input bác đấu vào +5v xem có đc k ạ.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

Tới phần điều khiển spindle, em đang bí nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp:
trên biến tần Yaskawa em đã nối SC-S1; HC-H1-H2; nối dây 0-10v từ BOB Robot 3T vào AC-A1; dây động lực em đã kiểm tra kĩ.
Và cài đặt tần số max: 400Hz,
mục b1-01:lựa chọn tần số tham chiếu tần số 1: 1- từ ngỏ vào analog A1 A2. 
và b1-02 chọn pp hoạt động: 1- cực nối điều khiển từ xa.
mục c1-01: thời gian tăng tốc: em tăng lên 500s luôn

Đến đây có 2 vấn đề xảy ra:
chạy trên mach3 thì trên biến tần có nhảy tần số nhưng kg có áp ra spindle->spindle im re.  :Frown: . kiểm tra điện thế từ BOB suất ra đúng khi tăng giảm tốc độ trên mach3: 0-10v)
chạy trực tiếp trên biến tần: bất cứ tần số nào thì spindle chạy rất chậm 1 chút lại báo lỗi ol1 hoặc ol2,(ol1: motor overload, ol2: driver overload)
Bác nào rành giúp em với, em xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## Tuanlm

Giảm thời gian tăng tốc xuống nếu bạn ko muốn phải mua spindle mới.  :Frown: . Đối với spindle china, thời gian này càng lớn nghĩa là tuổi thọ càng giảm. Bạn có thể giảm về giá trị nhỏ nhất mà driver cho phép.

----------


## solero

Trong nhiều biến tần có một thông số rất quan trọng dễ gây tèo spindle mà mọi người thường không để ý (không đặt nó vẫn chạy được nhưng dòng khởi động (ACC) và dòng tắt (DEC) cực lớn) là "Base Frequency". Cái này đặt bằng đúng tần số max của spindle (thường đặt là 400).

----------


## Tuanlm

Base freq thường chỉ có trên LS. Các loại inverter Nhật thường đc set tự động hoặc ko có.  :Smile:

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

em mò ra rồi, chạy riêng trên bàn phím ok, để em kiểm tra lại kết nối BOB ok em sẽ làm báo cáo. 
xin cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## cncrouterparts

Khung máy làm bằng nhôm của Bác nhìn đã thiệt, cho mình hỏi thăm thanh nhôm 40 x 120 chỗ Bác mua còn không, có thể hướng dẫn mình chỗ mình mua, tại đang build máy cũng cần, Bác ở TP.HCM hả? số mình 0918 836 964 . Hy vọng được giao lưu cùng Bác nhé katerman..!

----------


## katerman

Kính chào các bác, cho em hỏi trong mach3 phần Motor tuning, trục X, cài tốc độ 5m/min.Trục Z: 4m/min, trục Y thì chỉ được 2.5m/min- tăng lên nữa chạy bị khựng.
khi chạy thử lệnh G00 thì tốc độ lên đủ, nhưng chạy lệnh G01 thì tốc độ chỉ lên được 5-6 unit/min.
Chậm quá các bác ạ, xin chỉ giáo cho em với.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## ahdvip

> Kính chào các bác, cho em hỏi trong mach3 phần Motor tuning, trục X, cài tốc độ 5m/min.Trục Z: 4m/min, trục Y thì chỉ được 2.5m/min- tăng lên nữa chạy bị khựng.
> khi chạy thử lệnh G00 thì tốc độ lên đủ, nhưng chạy lệnh G01 thì tốc độ chỉ lên được 5-6 unit/min.
> Chậm quá các bác ạ, xin chỉ giáo cho em với.
> Cảm ơn các bác.


G01 với F bao nhiêu hả anh

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> G01 với F bao nhiêu hả anh


đúng là em gà quá, thử tăng F lên chạy ok, tự mày mò chẳng tới đâu. giờ em tìm hiểu F là cái gì  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em đã gia cố thêm vai trục Y
> 
> 
> 
> Chế thêm đồ gá cho đồng hồ so 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi: đối với H frame, vị trí vai trục Y đặt tại 2 thanh dọc thì tính toán như thế nào ạ. em thấy có máy đặt sát cuối 2 thanh dọc, có máy lại đặt ở giữa.
> ...


bác cắt nhôm ntn để cho nó vuông góc và có độ dài chính xác vậy

----------


## katerman

Em dùng jdpaint xuất chương trình chạy thô 2 lần( dao khắc 1 me) cho mach3, lần chạy thứ 2 lại bị lệch về phía phải gần 2 mm- làm hình bị lẹm 1 bên. em đã thử đổi step khác và đổi trục( đổi cáp trục X cho trục Y) nhưng vẫn không khắc phục được, em thử chạy không cắt, 1 lúc sau cho về tọa độ 000 thì ok.Em set lại đúng với dao cắt(phi 4, góc 30 độ) vẫn không hết. Nhờ các bác giúp em với ạ.
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy bác bị nhiễu mất bước rồi

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> Máy bác bị nhiễu mất bước rồi


em chạy 1 lần thì hình ok lắm, chạy thử đi thử lại nhiều lần bị lệch giống nhau ạ.
Lọc nhiễu em làm kỹ lắm,1 cái cho BOB và 1 cái riêng theo biến tần ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác cho tốc độ xuống thấp cỡ 1300mm/min thử cái hình nho nhỏ thử bác vì em thấy vít me bác bước 5. Sợ rang nó mất bước xảy ra khi bác di chuyển tốc độ cao về điểm 0 (hoặc đến điểm cắt đầu tiên)

----------


## katerman

vitme em bước 10 cho 2 trục XY ạ, em chạy F1000, ( cài đặt v các trục cỡ 1500)tính ra máy em chạy chậm rồi, em thử cho chạy nhanh loạn xạ.. sau đó cho về zero lại ok ạ, bác xem còn nguyên nhân nào nữa không ạ.

----------


## katerman

buồn quá, chả ai giúp ngoài bác thuhanoi, chắc mình ăn ở không tốt.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, chắc mọi người chưa từng gặp vấn đề như thế này. Bác xem Gcode thô và tinh của bác điểm gốc có bị xê dịch gì không

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

em đã dò ok bác ạ. cuộc đời em không được may mắn, như bác nói chắc sắp tới em gặp bệnh nan y, y học bó tay.

----------


## thuhanoi

hi, có khỉ gì bác không nhanh thì chậm vẫn xong thôi. bác đưa file đục qua 1 máy khác để dịch thử, có khi do phần mềm chuyển Gcode cũng nên, hoặc bác sent qua mail em dịch thử cho bác chạy để kiểm tra loại trừ

----------


## katerman

dạ, em rất cảm kích bác* thuhanoi*,

----------


## writewin

dạo này ít lên 4 rôm nên ko chú ý, ^^ giúp dc thì giúp thôi

lổi bạn gặp thì do nhiều nguyên nhân lăm nên làm từ từ để loại trừ ra và băt đầu từ cái tình nghi cao nhất, 

bạn đã thử đổi step để loại trừ do mo tơ và đổi cáp để loại trừ do driver, nhưng khi chạy ko tải thì đúng còn có tải thì sai vậy có thể lổi nằm ở phần khung cơ khí, khớp nối lỏng chẳng hạn hoặc con ốc nào chưa riết cứng ^^, cứng hết rồi thì kiểm tra phần mền , kiểm ra PC có bị j ko dùng win down thế nào mình cũng đã gặp lổi do bộ win  máy lúc chạy ổn định lúc ko ^^

chúc thành công ^^

PS:máy này mà là rác thì máy đầu tay của em ko biết có từ nào tệ hơn từ rác để diển tả ko, toàn DIY từ A đến Z từ visme đến ray trượt và dùng vật liệu là nhặt ngoài đường hoặc mua phế liệu, đấy mới chính là rác ^^, máy rác bác con hơn rác của em nhiều

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Tình hình là hết rác, tới phần nhỏ máu, làm kiểu nông dân- không biết thiết kế, nên em bắt chước làm từng modun rồi ghép lại, mới mua nhôm cho trục Z đây ạ. Do nhờ làm dùm bị động quá..
> Đính kèm 4449


bác mua nhôm tấm ở đâu thế.

----------


## hoitm

> Tới phần điều khiển spindle, em đang bí nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp:
> trên biến tần Yaskawa em đã nối SC-S1; HC-H1-H2; nối dây 0-10v từ BOB Robot 3T vào AC-A1; dây động lực em đã kiểm tra kĩ.
> Và cài đặt tần số max: 400Hz,
> mục b1-01:lựa chọn tần số tham chiếu tần số 1: 1- từ ngỏ vào analog A1 A2. 
> và b1-02 chọn pp hoạt động: 1- cực nối điều khiển từ xa.
> mục c1-01: thời gian tăng tốc: em tăng lên 500s luôn
> 
> Đến đây có 2 vấn đề xảy ra:
> chạy trên mach3 thì trên biến tần có nhảy tần số nhưng kg có áp ra spindle->spindle im re. . kiểm tra điện thế từ BOB suất ra đúng khi tăng giảm tốc độ trên mach3: 0-10v)
> ...


 bác show cái cấu hình mach3 để điều khiển spindle được không vậy, tôi cũng dùng  bob của robot3t mà chưa chạy được.

----------


## katerman

Hôm nay em đã update xong phần điện:

Sau mấy tháng dành dụm em làm 3 con alpha luôn cho máu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tháo step ra coi, và hàn dây luôn:



Gá lên cái tủ điện:



Bắt đầu cài đặt thông số trên mach3 cho BOB của bác MachViet:







set 24000 cho spindle


Em dùng biến tần Yaskawa, khi đo điện thế analog ra thì chỉ có max là 4,1V, Nhờ Bác Tú(MachViet) chỉ dẫn em thay con trở R171 từ 20k xuống 470 Ohm, Thì ra max 10V.





Sẵn đây em xin trình bày cách đấu dây điều khiển Biến Tần Yaskawa V1000:

 Dây tín hiệu analog 0-10V từ BOB đấu vào A1 và AC trên biến tần,

 Dây relay từ BOB đấu vào chân S1 và SC của biến tần,

 Trên biến tần tìm DIP switch S1: gạt sang V- chọn tham số Vol.
DIP switch S3: gạt sang Sink- công tắc kích 0v.
cài đặt trên biến tần 
b1-01 =01 tham chiếu từ terminal
b1-02= 01 lệnh chạy công tắc ngoài.  :Smile: 

Cảm ơn bác thuhanoi đã ủng hộ mấy đầu nối alpha xinh xinh. Và bác MachViet chỉ dẫn tận tình.



Tiến hành chạy thử F3000 thì có vấn đề với dàn khung rác của em. 



Lại tiếp tục để dành nâng cấp cho dàn khung....

Cảm ơn các bác trên diễn đàn đã giúp em làm được 1 con CNC gần hoàn thiện!

----------

anhcos, CKD, Mạch Việt, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi, tranphong248

----------


## Mạch Việt

@katerman
modify cho bạn nhé, chân A1 trên biến tần Yaskawa đấu vào chân Analog trên bob, chân AC trên biến tần đấu vào chân 0v trên bob.

----------


## emptyhb

Ngoài lề chút: Bác chủ cho em hỏi cách tháo motor alpha với, em có con motor cần bảo dưỡng mà chưa biết cách.

----------


## katerman

> Ngoài lề chút: Bác chủ cho em hỏi cách tháo motor alpha với, em có con motor cần bảo dưỡng mà chưa biết cách.


Em không biết tháo như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì đến thoát từ của step không, đầu tiên em tháo 2 con ốc  cữ chặn dây, mặt sau tháo 4 ốc và gỡ nắp nhựa ra,với dòng MC có thắng từ phía sau thì cũng vậy.
Mặt trước tháo 4 con ốc ra, em dùng lưỡi dao rọc giấy tách phần thép từ và vỏ nhôm ra, bên trong có dùng 2 bạc đạn ạ, cũng gần giống motor thường thôi ạ.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Em không biết tháo như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì đến thoát từ của step không, đầu tiên em tháo 2 con ốc  cữ chặn dây, mặt sau tháo 4 ốc và gỡ nắp nhựa ra,với dòng MC có thắng từ phía sau thì cũng vậy.
> Mặt trước tháo 4 con ốc ra, em dùng lưỡi dao rọc giấy tách phần thép từ và vỏ nhôm ra, bên trong có dùng 2 bạc đạn ạ, cũng gần giống motor thường thôi ạ.


Em thấy encoder dính liền với trục cốt. Vậy mình phải tháo nó ra không? Đẩy trục cốt ra theo hướng nào bác?

----------


## katerman

em chỉ mới tháo 1 con ASM98AC và 1 con ASM98MC ạ, phía sau chỉ có thắng từ, còn dòng có encoder em chưa thấy.  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> em chỉ mới tháo 1 con ASM98AC và 1 con ASM98MC ạ, phía sau chỉ có thắng từ, còn dòng có encoder em chưa thấy.


Cái cuộn dây nhỏ nhỏ cuối motor chính là resolver (encoder) đấy ạ.

Thường thì motor loại này cho phép tháo rotor ra khỏi stator, tuy nhiên chú ý 1 điều là vòng bi phía đuôi motor phải tháo ra dễ dàng nếu khó tháo nó sẽ ảnh hưởng tới resolver -> dẫn đến lỗi hoặc chạy yếu.
Nếu motor có phanh từ thì phải tháo phanh từ ra trước đã.

Em có tháo 1 em 98AC ra vệ sinh xong lắp vào chạy, vẫn kéo 10m/phút (850rpm) cả năm nay mà chưa sao cả ạ.

----------

katerman

----------


## thiet bi tu dong

> Đính kèm 4397Đính kèm 4398
> Hàng của Bác đây


bác cho em xin ít thông tin. em ở hà nội. đang cần nhôm định hình và cả nhôm không định hình

----------


## Minhhp

rác cụ chủ xịn thế cụ lượm ở đâu vậy

----------

